# Old Photobucket Photos



## WildRoseBeef (Feb 12, 2009)

I thought I'd start another picture thread since I don't want to hijack thewife's "pictures?" thread too much!






Harvest time





Sunflower close-up





Dumping silage





The ol' machine shed





A dusty barley field





Sibling rivalry in the snow!





Echinacea (sp?) flower





Stinkbugs on a head of timothy





Black steer meets black cat lol

Hope you don't mind some of the larger pics...


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 13, 2009)

Nice pics!


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 13, 2009)

those are some grat pics.


----------



## Thewife (Feb 13, 2009)

Cool pictures!


----------



## m.holloway (Feb 13, 2009)

great pics, by the way when i look at those pic's !!!!! where am i traveling too????? like a said before everyones pic's are a way for to me travel!!!! and what's best about it just everyday peolpe doing their thing. everyday life. is'nt that wonderful!!!!!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 13, 2009)

m.holloway said:
			
		

> great pics, by the way when i look at those pic's !!!!! where am i traveling too????? like a said before everyones pic's are a way for to me travel!!!! and what's best about it just everyday peolpe doing their thing. everyday life. is'nt that wonderful!!!!!


From the Canada thread


			
				WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> From north central Alberta


----------



## laughingllama75 (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow, thanks for sharing. I love looking at all the different parts of the country, and how others live and farm. Thanks again.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Feb 21, 2009)

Here's some more photos from this week's much-needed break:





Nutcracker on the feeder





Bluejays





Deeders sitting in the window





She found something worth looking at





One up one down





Little bird in the aspens





Snowy fenceline





Deedee in the window





What're'y lookin at?





Lovey-doveys


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 21, 2009)

kool pics


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 21, 2009)

They're all neat but, I love the third from the last-Deedee in the window. That is really NEAT!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Feb 22, 2009)

LOVE those kitties!


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Feb 22, 2009)

Thank you!


----------

